# Rear bumper protector



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Been trying to find a black rubber or plastic piece that goes on top of the rear bumper. Mine has been getting scuffed a little.
I can't find a suitable one on ebay or a dealer that knows of an oem match from another vehicle as there is none listed specifially
for the Cruze.... Anyone have any direction on this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rear Bumper Fascia Protector landing page is a clear-bra type cover for the flat surface under the trunk.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I did come across that style.. my only concern is trying to hide the current scuffs & scratches. The clear would probably just enhance them....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had my paint buffed before instaling one.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Christrit said:


> Been trying to find a black rubber or plastic piece that goes on top of the rear bumper. Mine has been getting scuffed a little.
> I can't find a suitable one on ebay or a dealer that knows of an oem match from another vehicle as there is none listed specifially
> for the Cruze.... Anyone have any direction on this?


No OEM rear bumper protecter exists... you'll have to go aftermarket.
To see the one I have installed check out my Garage I have the solid black with the horizontal ribs... I did'nt like the one available with the short verticle ribs (also becuase it is just like the OEM one for Corollas).

Cruze Bumper Protector | eBay


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody know where this exact rear bumper protective pad can possibly be found? Ð�Ð°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ° Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð±Ð°Ð¼Ð¿ÐµÑ€ Chevrolet Cruze (russ-artel.ru) - YouTube (Sorry, video was originally in Russian)

Pausing the video at 13 sec mark shows it really good. I like how it hands over a little bit to protect the paint a little more.


----------

